# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Plot 3D line in excel by XYZ coordinates

## Taraz

Hi Excel community

I have been struggling to make a 3D line in excel using x y z coordinates. 
i.e. how to draw line between point A(x1,y1,z1) and point B(x2,y2,z2).
Appreciate any direction.

----------


## MrShorty

To my knowledge, Excel does not support 3D scatter charts.

I'm sure there are other applications (maybe even some that will integrate with Excel) that do support 3D scatter charts. That might be the best way forward.

If you decide you must use Excel and its built in chart engine, Andy Pope has a functional 3D scatter chart (really plots in 2D with enough fluff to give the illusion of 3D, but, of course, that's what all 3D scatter chart engines do) here: https://www.andypope.info/charts/3drotate.htm

----------


## Richard Buttrey

You may gain some inspiration from this site 

https://sites.google.com/site/e90e50charts/

which contains a wealth of charts. The 'visualisation - Snowman chart' might be a starting point.

----------

